# Addition of another rescue - Charlie



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Well as been an approved rescue we from time to time get contacted about hedgehogs.

Charlie is our new rescue addition, he was surrendered to us Yesterday.

Charlie is roughly about 4 years old and was originally bought from a pet store.

With his owners he lived his life in a small fish tank before getting moved into a small hamster cage 2 months ago. He had a wheel but the previous owner didn't like hedgehog "poop" and cleaning it so took it away from him even though he loved to run. He was was given Whiskers Cat food, on mix shavings and a wooden log hut thing for a house.

Charlie is a bit of a grumpy boy but we hope with working with him over the next few weeks/months he will come around to been handled more easily without been so frightened of human contact. He is fine with us when not touching him for the most part but he does come out of his ball within the first 5-10mins when we do hold him. He was been handled with garden gloves and not very much contact anyway, so we are hoping the new holding way and plenty of it will work him around to been better.

Charlie has now a new sparkly blue wheel (CSBW) of his own, new fleece liners, a cage that is 2 and a half times bigger than what he was in and a new green bunker hut to hide in instead of the wood hut prior.This is his quarantine cage until he is moved up into the hedgehog room into his newly built C & C cage where he will have lots of room to move around and enjoy what life he has left in him with all the love, care and attention he deserves.

Now for some photos:

Charlie relaxing after a 2hr care ride to his new home









Charlie decided promptly to anoint with my shirt









Just a cute effect his bunker gave him









Charlie in his temporary quarantine home with his new fleece liners, green bunker house and his new CSBW in Sparkly Blue









Checking his new wheel out









Just a cute close up of his ball 









Welcome to Hedgehog Grove Rescue our dear little Charlie, this is your new forever home!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

He is such a beautiful boy, kind of reminds me of my Herc! I'm sure he's super happy to be in his new home, and to have a wheel again. He really is a cutie pie!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He's absolutely adorable and he's so lucky to get to come home with you! He'll be so much happier now with good food, a wheel, and lots of love. I would love to hear more stories once he settles in and starts getting more comfortable with you!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Poor charlie. It's sad what some people do to animals. I'm glad he now has a owner now that will take care of him.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

What an adorable little guy! I love the picture of him under his wheel. So sad to hear about his life before - but he is so lucky to have found you now.


----------



## OwlCity19 (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't believe I made you late for that little cutie yesturday. I'm glad that he has a forever home with you, he really deserves it as does any other hedgehog. . Hope he gets better being with you. <3


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

He is so lucky that you rescued him. I bet he will be a lot happier now that he is with you, keep us updated.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

He looks so young for an older hog!

I'm sure he'll come around ^_^ Good luck to you!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

what is wrong with people?!  

so happy he came to you. he looks completely wonderful.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

This brought tears to my eyes. I am so happy you will now give him what he should have already had for his entire life. Bless you!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww what a handsome boy! I'm so glad he's finally with a fantastic hedgie parent who cares about him and loves him. You're awesome


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

He is a verry hansom boy. I am glad that you can give him all that he needs now and i am sure he will come around to like you.


----------

